# I can’t seem to open up in therapy!



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

I am finding it very hard to open up-I know things I want to say but can't get myself to say them. The therapist is very patient and I couldn't ask for more trust and patience. But I still can't seem to open up. Every time I go I am planning on talking and then I don't. Any suggestions?


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Write the stuff you want to say down beforehand. Then if you can't get yourself to even read it during the session, you can hand the paper to the therapist.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

I started a journal and I'm just going to hand it to my therapist


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Both of the above posters have really good advice. If I have something written in hand, I'll usually talk about it. I don't know why - it just works for me. Also it can take time to build that trust. Honestly, I met with my therapist about seven times over six months before I started really being open with him. It can just take time to build rapport and trust. But in my experience, if you jump in and tell your therapist something - even if it feels uncomfortable - it will become easier and easier to talk.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. I brought a paper with things I wanted to talk about to last session-but didn't take it out. :no

I guess I just have to be brave and take the paper out! 
Thanks!


----------

